# can mice eat earthworms



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can they eat earthworms from underground if i clean them off first


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They might give them mites or some other parasites, but yes, they can eat them. I feed mealworms instead of earthworms, and most of my mice devour them but a couple have never really "gotten" it and don't seem to understand that the thing wiggling over in the corner is food.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Earthworms can carry there own parasites. I have no idea if they can harm mice though.I just use dry Mealworms they love them but not too many as they can put theweight on  .


----------

